# Circuito Transmisor y Receptor



## Ing. Jeffrey (Jul 13, 2009)

Buenas,   Soy nuevo en el foro, gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad donde aprenderé muchas cosas y resolveré muchas dudas, así mismo en lo que pueda ayudar también. Miren tengo que esta cuestión, tengo que hacer un circuito transmisor y uno receptor, funcionan con los modulos RF TX-433 y RX-433 usando los integrados codificador y decodificador HT12E y HT12D, entonces tengo que hacer varios mi duda es que si yo uso un transmisor por tener todos los receptores la misma frecuencia pitarán? o es que los integrados sirven para limitar a que el transmisor solo funcione con su par receptor que es la idea. Gracias por su atención.   Aqui coloco el plano de los circuitos para que me den cualquier indicación o consejo adicional.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 13, 2009)

dejame entenderte tienes un transmisor para varios receptores por decir trabajando en una frecuencia por decir F1 Ok.... hasta aqui.
ahora puedes tener X Transmisores con un grupo X de Receptores trabajando en X +n frecuencia de trabajo, entendiste, la frecuencia de trabajo determina cuantos o cual receptor debe responder a un transmisor determinado,  lo que debes asegurarte es que si a esos modulos se les puede cambiar la frecuencia para que puedan trabajar en parejas transmisor con receptor.

verifica los datos de los modulos y nos avisas.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## Palmas (Jul 20, 2009)

Saludos amigos, aun no puedo hacer funcionar el circuito de CODE HT12E con el DECO HT12D, no sé qué pasa. Recurro a ustedes para que por favor me ayuden. He realizado los difeentes circuitos que hay en la red, tambien sus sugerencias, cambiando diferentes valores de resistencias para el code y el deco, de acuerdo a las especificaciones del fabricante con respecto a sus valores de voltaje y resistencias, pero aún no funciona. Ahora SOLO estoy probando el Code y el Deco SIN la etapa de RF, directamente, pero no funciona. No me doy cuenta qué estoy haciendo mal. Espero su ayuda y comprensión. Yo soy ingeniero electrónico, pero hace muuuuuuuuuuuuchos años que no hago circuitería, por que trabajo en una empresa de gestion de equipos de transmisión donde gestionamos la red de fibra optica y radio enlaces de microondas digitales. Entonces me está costando un poco recordar la circuiteria. Muchas gracias. Les envío el esquemático que realicé.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2009)

Palmas dijo:
			
		

> Me costò hacer este esquema en eagle para copiarlo para que ustedes lo vean, hay algún otro graficador más sencillo SOLO para dibujar y enviar. Gracias.



Me encanta el EAGLE, de hecho es el que uso para dibujar los PCB, pero reconozco como vos que para ahcer unos esquemitas pavos no es lo más cómodo.
Para eso uso el LiveWire que es más cómodo, pero no demasiado potente. Si te sirve, googlealo que hasta tiene versión gratis.

Saludos


----------



## Palmas (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola jeffrey, precisamente el code y el deco son los encargados de que cada tx trabaje con su respectivo receptor. Seteando las direcciones A0 hasta A7 tienes todas esas combinaciones para que ningun receptor trabaje sino esta seteado con su correspondiente transmisor. Segùn veo tu diagrama, ten presente que los valores de las resistencias del code y del deco NO SON IGUALES. Ahi  hayq ue tener mucho cuidado, mira las especificaciones del fabricante Holtec de estos codes. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## Ing. Jeffrey (Jul 21, 2009)

muchas gracias me has aclarado bastante


----------



## Ing. Jeffrey (Jul 21, 2009)

Muchas gracias, otra pequeña duda mi tensión de entrada es de 5 voltios en el diagrama como pueden ver, por lo general eso es una batería un poco mas pequeña que una AAA pero necesito que sea con baterías de litio poner 2 de 3 voltios en serie para tener 6 voltios, creia que podia dejarlo en 6 voltios pero el transistor Q1 NPN solo trabaja con 5 voltios por tanto necesito una manera de pasar de los 6 voltios a los 5 voltios. Gracias.


----------



## Ing. Jeffrey (Jul 21, 2009)

La idea es que sea lo mas pequeño posible y esa es una manera pero si ustedes ven otra viable les agradecería cualquier aporte. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Palmas (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola jeffrey, puedes poner en serie con el pin positivo un diodo, ahi te cae una tensión de .7 voltios y ya no tienes los 6 voltios, sino 5.3. salvo otra sugerencia que de algun otro amigo del foro. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## Palmas (Jul 26, 2009)

Saludos amigos listeros, despues de pruebas y más pruebas y quemadas de neuronas, por fin salió el circuito con el HT12E y el deco HT12D. Lo que pasaba es que, aun no sé la razón exactamente, pero a pesar de que el fabricante indica que la resistencia del code puede ser de 1.1 mega y del deco 51 k. EN MI CASO, no respondia favorablemente el deco. Cambié muchos valores para diferentes voltajes(todo esto de acuerdo al manual del fabricante) y nada. Hasta que por fin, usando, repito, EN MI CASO, una resistecia en el code de 750 k y en el deco de 33 k, ya tengo siempre que activo el /TE (Transmision enable) una respeusta favorable en el deco en el pin VT (transmisión válida). No se olviden que los datos que salen en el deco son latch, o sea si colocamos un UNO en el code,por ejemplo pin A8, obtendremos un UNO en el deco pin A(, y no variará hasta que le pongamos un CERO en el code, entonces tendremos un CERO en el deco. Saludos y muchas gracias por sus sugerencias.
NOTA: Ahora me falta probar con el TWS-434 y RWS-434. Espero que no haya problemas.


----------



## HUEVOCOP (Nov 30, 2010)

si me podran ayudar para hacer una alarma o algun encendido por medio de un transmisor y un receptor.. alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar como diseñarlo


----------



## haifer (Feb 26, 2011)

Palmas dijo:


> Saludos amigos listeros, despues de pruebas y más pruebas y quemadas de neuronas, por fin salió el circuito con el HT12E y el deco HT12D. Lo que pasaba es que, aun no sé la razón exactamente, pero a pesar de que el fabricante indica que la resistencia del code puede ser de 1.1 mega y del deco 51 k. EN MI CASO, no respondia favorablemente el deco. Cambié muchos valores para diferentes voltajes(todo esto de acuerdo al manual del fabricante) y nada. Hasta que por fin, usando, repito, EN MI CASO, una resistecia en el code de 750 k y en el deco de 33 k, ya tengo siempre que activo el /TE (Transmision enable) una respeusta favorable en el deco en el pin VT (transmisión válida). No se olviden que los datos que salen en el deco son latch, o sea si colocamos un UNO en el code,por ejemplo pin A8, obtendremos un UNO en el deco pin A(, y no variará hasta que le pongamos un CERO en el code, entonces tendremos un CERO en el deco. Saludos y muchas gracias por sus sugerencias.
> NOTA: Ahora me falta probar con el TWS-434 y RWS-434. Espero que no haya problemas.



podrias mostrarnos como te quedo el esquematico es que estoy empezando atrabajar con estos modulos y cualquier ayuda seria muy util.

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## francotecnica8 (May 11, 2011)

Yo tengo un problema... cuando habilito la trasnmision... las salidas del decodificador siempre me mandan un 1 !!


----------



## Carlos Rubio (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola palmas veo que estuviste utilizando el Eagle para realizar el circuito de los enco-deco HTxx me podrias pasar la libreria del Eagle donde encuentro estos decos... saludos


----------



## davicho (Jun 28, 2011)

Yo tambien necesito las librarias de esos enco y decos y de los RF
Porfavor


----------



## vicr (Ago 15, 2011)

miren encontre algo sobre el TX2 y el RX2 espero que les sirva de algo


----------



## Carlos Rubio (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola gente estuve esperimentando y al final pude hacer funcionar el equipito,hice un transmisor de un canal y su respectivo receptor. vean mis proyectos que he subido un par de fotos. saludos  davicho...

Palmas, fijate de probar con la implementacion de los HT12I y HT12F, fijate en las hojas de datos, con complementarios de los "E" y "D", estos laburan por flanco, y los que yo te pase cuando la inormacion que recibe es valida, es su salida aparece un cero creo!, y en estado normal hay un uno, es como si el estado sea siempre UP(pull-up) saludos si tenes dudas mandame mjes que yo lo hice y me funciono


----------



## retrofit (Ago 16, 2011)

Palmas dijo:


> Saludos amigos, aun no puedo hacer funcionar el circuito de CODE HT12E con el DECO HT12D, no sé qué pasa. Recurro a ustedes para que por favor me ayuden. He realizado los difeentes circuitos que hay en la red, tambien sus sugerencias, cambiando diferentes valores de resistencias para el code y el deco, de acuerdo a las especificaciones del fabricante con respecto a sus valores de voltaje y resistencias, pero aún no funciona. Ahora SOLO estoy probando el Code y el Deco SIN la etapa de RF, directamente, pero no funciona. No me doy cuenta qué estoy haciendo mal. Espero su ayuda y comprensión. Yo soy ingeniero electrónico, pero hace muuuuuuuuuuuuchos años que no hago circuitería, por que trabajo en una empresa de gestion de equipos de transmisión donde gestionamos la red de fibra optica y radio enlaces de microondas digitales. Entonces me está costando un poco recordar la circuiteria. Muchas gracias. Les envío el esquemático que realicé.



Muy buenas.
El circuto que propones nunca te va a funcionar.
El 12E tiene la salida de datos por el Pin 17, eso  lo tienes correcto, pero en el 12D la  entrada de datos es por el Pin 14 Din (Data in) el pin 17 es la salida, pon una resistencia a positivo y tendrás un 1 logico, cuando recibas un dato correcto este Pin se pondrá a 0
El valor de esa resitencia no es muy crítico puedes poner de 1K o 4k7
Saludos.


----------



## cyberian (Sep 29, 2011)

vicr dijo:


> miren encontre algo sobre el TX2 y el RX2 espero que les sirva de algo


 Te agradezco mucho el aporte, tengo estos integrados y no sabía como buscar sus datasheets.
Saludos.


----------



## gort (Sep 30, 2011)

hola estaba leyendo sus comntarios y me surgio una pregunta......con estos circuitos que proponen pueden encender y apagar un led a distancia?


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 30, 2011)

gort dijo:


> hola estaba leyendo sus comntarios y me surgio una pregunta......con estos circuitos que proponen pueden encender y apagar un led a distancia?



claro que si se puede


----------



## gort (Sep 30, 2011)

y donde puedo adquirir esos componentes....esta seria la forma mas facil de transmitir el dato que quiero.......porque veo que con este ciruito puedo mandar hasta 4 datos.....existe alguno para uno o dos datos solamente.....gracias biker


----------

